# No openings, Northeast Ga Hunt Club



## NGaIrish (Jan 28, 2014)

No Openings.

Family oriented QDM club

1200+  acres in Stephens county, mostly planted pines, lots of harwood bottoms and creeks, 200 acre hay field in the center of the property.

Deer, turkey, ducks and small game.

20 members
Membership $600
Pin in system
1-2 workdays

Send a pm for additional information.


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 28, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Firefighter6 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pm sent. Interested


----------



## Firefighter6 (Jan 28, 2014)

Call 706 680 3074


----------



## msjjd (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you have a campsite with power


----------



## huntinfarmer (Feb 6, 2014)

*Guest*

What are your rules for family and guest?


----------



## Usmc1345 (Feb 7, 2014)

*opening*

Do you still Have openings?


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## NGaIrish (Feb 23, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Usmc1345 (Feb 24, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## jdgatech (Feb 24, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## thunder chickhen killer03 (Mar 5, 2014)

Do u have any opening? Please call me 706-308-0335 Frank


----------



## NGaIrish (Mar 24, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------



## evanp220 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Stevehoganplasticman (May 6, 2014)

It says no openings, is that still the case.  I'm looking for something North of Atlanta up 85.  My land is getting sold that I hunted for 10 years.  Live in Dacula.  Bow and rifle, very picky on what I shoot. 404-569-9854


----------



## randy51 (May 6, 2014)

openings r not if u do call randy:7062241122


----------

